# Look no further



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all,

Getting into kayak fishing, or any new hobby for that matter, has the obsession driving you to look for a great deal far and wide. I guess we have all searched ebay, battled the giants like BCF and Anaconda so as to gear ourselves to the best of our finances but today I have realised I have two smaller places just around the corner that can supply me with all my kayak fishing needs at a reasonable price plus with the added bonus of genuine knowledge rather than bull shit to make a sale. The two stores are Joneses takcle and Viking kayaks across the road from each other in Chermside.

Today I visited both first viking purchasing a bag for the nose of my kayak then Joneses for a new rod. Both stores gave me a great price for my items $80- for the bag which is the large version with all the bells and whistles and $55- for the rod which is a Shakespeare seven foot slingshot graphite rod. After deciding on the rod at Joneses the young fella (do not judge his knowledge on his age) is a yak fisherman and was more than happy to impart his knowledge on soft plastic fishing knowing I was only going to be purchasing the rod today. As for Viking I have now decided to save for a Tempo.

I guess I am very fortunate to have two great retailers at my doorstep who can support my new obsession, great service from both you now have a loyal customer as long as I am fishing.

Cheers
Brian


----------

